# Meet Airon



## Harmony (Jul 28, 2009)

On July 20th my wife went to the barn to check on her mules. Just as she entered, the dogs alerted to something on the floor. She restrained the dogs and picked up a two week old pigeon. 

Our barn is a turn of the century post and beam structure with very high roof rafters. We have always had a few pairs of pigeons nest there, but crows, magpies or raccoons usually get their eggs or babies. 

Putting the baby back was not an option, so she brought the baby to the house. Luckily we have a friend who has raised pigeons for years. Following his advise she started hand raising little "Airon". He was all skin, fuzz and very few feathers, but grew and changed in appearance rapidly.

I started building the smallest pigeon loft in Spokane. Took the window out of our garden house and built his loft inside, 4' high X 4' wide X2' deep. 

Airon comes to a bell to eat and will fly to the front door of our house if he thinks it is time for his seed dish.

He likes to be with us, we know what is meant here by "flying puppy". 

We named the pigeon Airon because we have no idea if it is male or female. We will ether get a cooing male or eggs in the nesting box. 

Harmony 

Here are a few pictures of Airon: 








Airon on my hand. 








Airon on porch of his loft. 








Loft feeding area. Airon is a messy eater. 








Airon setting on his brick, he loves the brick and the view.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Lucky for Airon that you found him, he looks like one very spoiled, very happy, very handsome bird  
Welcome to the wonderful world of pigeons. He'll amaze you!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pretty darn cute.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Beautiful story! what a lucky bird indeed! good luck yall! I hope Airon will fill your life with fun for years to come!!!


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Congrats on your newest member!
He/or she , is very lucky to have found you!

I hope for many years of fun and enjoyment for you both!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Airon is one beautiful Checker, Harmony!!

Thank goodness you were able to rescue him/her!!

Looks like a very spoiled and loved pij!!

We will look forward to further doin's with Airon!!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome, Harmony! What a lovely story and what a lovely young bird you have there!

Terry


----------



## Harmony (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words and encouragement.

I walk the dogs every morning and am trying to get Airon to fly with us. He gets about 50 yards from his loft and then flies back. He loves his loft.

He wants to be with me, so I think he will do the walk eventually. We walk a mile.

Harmony


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thats an awesome idea! Walking with the dogs...

What do the dogs think of him??


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

that is truly sweet! I wish i had a young pigeon who would follow me around!


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

watch for hawks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Columba livia! said:


> watch for hawks!


DITTO!!!!

These wonderful hand raised pets do not have natural fear of predators. It's a fact they can be taken quickly from your side, off your shoulder, or scared away. PLEASE be very careful, and don't let him fly around outside by himself.


----------



## Harmony (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on hawks.

We raise free range chickens and are always on the alert for hawks and falcons. Love to see a flock of crows around when the adult chickens are out, no hawks.

As for the dogs and Airon, they are use to chickens and think he is just a very small chicken.

Harmony


----------



## Harmony (Jul 28, 2009)

*Airon had a visitor*

Airon flew to the front gate of our stables this morning, about 75 yards.

As the dogs and I came back from our walk he flew out over a large horse arena and was joined by an adult pigeon from the barn, I assume his father. They flew together and landed next to each other on the front porch railing. They stayed there untill I arrived, then the adult flew back to the barn. This was very exciting.

I see two adults and two smaller (Airon's siblings I would guess) pigeons at the barn. What can I expect from this arraignment? Will he fly with them as he gets older? Will they visit his little loft?

Would appreciate any information from someone who has been through this kind of experience.

Harmony


----------

